# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  حصرى س و ج مع الالبانى

## سراج منير

حصرى س و ج مع الالبانى     قص شعر المرأة: السؤال 1: ما حكم أخذ المرأة شيئا من شعرها؟
الجواب: قص المرأة شعرها ينظر فيه للدافع إلى هذا العمل:
فإذا كانت المرأة تقص شعرها تشبها بالكافرات أو الفاسقات؛ فلا يجوز أن تقصه لهذه النية.
وأما إن كانت تقصه تخفيفا من شعرها، أو تحقيقا لرغبة زوجها؛ فلا أرى في ذلك مانعا.
وقد جاء في (*صحيح مسلم*) أن نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. كن يأخذن من شعورهن حتى تكون كالوفرة.   السؤال 2: ما هو القول الصائب في الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي، هل هو كافر؟
الجواب: نحن نشهد أن الحجاج فاجر وظالم، لكننا *لا نعلم منه أنه أنكر ما هو معلوم من الدين بالضرورة*، فلا يجوز تكفيره بمجرد أنه فجر، وظلم، وقتل الأبرياء من المسلمين.   * بين الوالد ومال والده الربوي: السؤال 4: هل يجوز للمرء أن يأخذ من مال والده ليستفيد منه في تجارته، مع العلم بان الوالد يتعامل مع البنوك الربوية؟
الجواب: الواجب على كل من بلغ سن الرشد أن يسعى سعيا حثيثا في الخلاص من الانتفاع بمال الربا أو أكله، فليأكل منه ما دام محتاجا للضرورة أما أن يتوسع بهذا المال الحرام، فلا يجوز له ، والله أعلم.   * الاجتماع لتلاوة القرآن: السؤال 5: هل يجوز الاجتماع للتلاوة، إذا كان أحيانا أو كل يوم؟
الجواب: إذا كان هذا الترتيب لا يقصد به إلا تسهيل تلاقي المسلمين الذين يريدون أن يتدارسوا القرآن؛ فهذا لا شئ فيه.أما إذا كان هذا الترتيب يقصد به ذاته التعبد إلى الله، فهذا لا يجوز.   * بين صلاتي المغرب والعشاء: السؤال 6: رجل دخل المسجد وقد قامت صلاة العشاء، ولم يكن قد صلى المغرب-لعذر-، فماذا يصنع؟
الجواب:هذا الرجل يقتدي بالإمام الذي يصلي العشاء، وينوى هو صلاة المغرب، فإذا قام الإمام إلى الركعة الرابعة؛ نوى هذا المأموم المفارقة بينه وبين الإمام، ثم جلس وتشهد، وأتم صلاته وحده.   * تحديد النسل: السؤال 7: ما حكم تحديد النسل؟
الجواب: هذا الذي يحدد نسله بدون سبب مشروع أراه أحمق إن لم يكن كافرا بالقضاء والقدر، ذلك لأن الذي يحدد نسله بثلاثة أبناء-مثلا- وصار عمره خمسين سنة! لم يخطر بباله الموت، أو أن تأتي عاصفة تأخذ أولاده الثلاثة فيبقى الى آخر حياته كالأبتر ليس له نسل؛ فالذين يحددون النسل لا يفكرون في الذي يفكر فيه كل مسلم وهو القدر الذي يتصرف بالإنسان كيف يشاء لا كيف شاؤا هم؛ فهذا في الواقع غفلة شديدة، وحرمة ظاهرة.   *تنظيم النسل: السؤال 8: هل يختلف حكم تنظيم النسل عن تحديده؟
الجواب: تنظيم النسل فيه تفصيل، فأقول:
هذا المسمى "التنظيم" مما ابتلي به المسلمون اليوم في بلاد الإسلام، فهو له صور مرجعها إلى الدافع على التنظيم؛ مثلا: إذا كان الدافع على التنظيم وصف الأطباء المسلمين الناصحين، نصيحة منهم للزوجين بهذا التنظيم المدعى، ومحافظة على صحة الزوجة التي انحرفت عن طبيعتها لسبب كونها ولودا كثيرة الولادة !
فإذا كان هذا التوجيه نصيحة من طبيب حاذق مسلم: فيكون ذلك عذرا شرعيا للتنظيم.هذا مثال لما يجوز من التنظيم.مثال معاكس له : إذا كان الدافع عليه هو الفقر(!) أو الحسابات المادية التي يعني بها الكفار عادة !! فترى أحدهم يقول : أنا وزوجتي اثنان، وعندي ولدان !! وخامسهم كلبهم !! فهذا المال الشهري الذي يأتينا يكون على قدر يكفينا، وفقط (خمسة) !
هذا لا يجوز في الإسلام؛ لأن الدافع نابع من المنطق الجاهلي الذي وعظوا به نهيا ومنعا، كمثل قول الله تبارك وتعالى :** *ولا تقتلوا أولادكم خشية إملاق نحن نرزقكم وإياهم*}، لا سيما والمسلمون مؤمنون بأن المولود يأتي ورزقه معه، لأنه قبل أن يخرج إلى عالم الدنيا قدر عليه رزقه وهو في بطن أمه؛ كما بينت السنة المشرفة.فمثل هذا التنظيم-بهذا الدافع له- لا يجوز البتة.وأما ما قد يسوغه به (البعض) من مسوغات فارغة .. فلا مكان له شرعا.   *الأناشيد: السؤال 9: ما هو حكم الأناشيد المتداولة بين كثير من الشباب، ويسمونها (أناشيد إسلامية)؟
الجواب: إذا كانت هذه الأناشيد ذات معان إسلامية، وليس معها شئ من المعازف وآلات الطرب كالدفوف والطبول ونحوها، فهذا أمر لا بأس به. *ولكن؛ لا بد من بيان شرط مهم لجوازها*؛ وهو أن تكون خالية من المخالفات الشرعية، كالغلو ونحوه.
ثم شرط آخر؛ وهو عدم اتخاذها ديدنا، إذ ذلك يصرف سامعيها عن قراءة القرآن الذي ورد الحض عليه في السنة النبوية المطهرة، وكذلك يصرفهم عن طلب العلم النافع والدعوة إلى الله سبحانه.
أما استعمال (الدفوف) مع الأناشيد؛ فجائز للنساء فيما بينهن دون الرجال، وفي العيد والنكاح فقط.   *تفسير المنار:  السؤال 10: ما هو رأيكم في "تفسير المنار" للسيد رشيد رضا؟
الجواب: "تفسير المنار" تفسير جيد-إجمالا-وهو يعالج مشاكل المسلمين اليوم، وفيه بحوث اجتماعية وسياسية وتاريخية لا توجد في كتب التفاسير المعروفة سابقا، بل لا توجد في كتب المعاصرين؛ لأن السيد رشيد رضا عالم كبير وسياسي مسلم، لكن في الوقت نفسه له انحرافات عن السنة في كثير من المواطن،مثل أحاديث عيسى والدجال والمهدي، وكذلك له فتاوى في أول أمره مخالفة للحق، ولكنه-بعد- اعتذر عن بعضها.   السؤال 11: ما القول في قوله تعالى:?الله يستهزئ بهم ? وقوله: ?سخر الله منهم ? وأمثالها من الآيات المتشابهة ؟!
الجواب: السلف كانوا يقولون في مثل هذه الآية وأشباهها :أمروها كما جاءت.
وهم لا يعنون أمروها بدون فهم! وإنما أمروها كما جاءت؛ بفهم صحيح، بدون تشبيه أو تكييف أو تأويل أو تعطيل.
قال تعالى: ? ليس كمثله شئ وهو السميع البصير ? ففي هذه الآية تنزيه، وفيها -أيضا- إثبات لصفتي السمع والبصر.
فمعني التنزيه أننا نثبت الصفة التي وصف بها نفسه أو وصفه بها رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما يليق بعظمته سبحانه وتعالى، ولا نكيف ذلك فنقول: سمعه كسمعنا، بصره كبصرنا، كما أننا لا نتأول ذلك كما فعل غلاة المعتزلة حيث أولوا السمع والبصر بالعلم، مع أن الله قد وصف نفسه في غير ما آية في القران الكريم بالعلم، فتأويل أولئك للسمع والبصر بالعلم تعطيل، قال عنه العلماء: المعطل يعبد عدما، والمجسم يعبد صنما.
وعلى هذا نقول في الآيتين السابقتين-الواردتين في السؤال-من استهزاء الله عز وجل وسخريته: أنه استهزاء وسخرية يليق بالله عز وجل، وليس كما تتوهمه الافهام القاصرة مما فيه تشبيه بالمخلوقين.   السؤال 12: هل آيات الصفات من المتشابهات أم من المحكمات ؟
الجواب: هي من جهة من المتشابهات، وذلك فيما يتعلق بالكيفية المتعلقة بالله سبحانه، وليست-من جهة أخرى -من المحكمات من حيث إن لها معنى ظاهرا، وأن لها معاني معروفة باللغة العربية.
فهي إذن باعتبار الكيفية متشابهة، لأنه لا يمكن أن تعرف كيفية ذات الله، فبالتالي لا يمكن أن نعرف كيفية صفاته عز وجل، إذ الكلام في الصفات فرع عن الكلام في الذات.
ولهذا قال بعض أئمة الحديث-وهو أبو بكر الخطيب-:يقال في الصفات ما يقال في الذات سلبا وإيجابا.
فكما أننا نثبت الذات ولا ننفيها-فإن هذا النفي هو الجحد المطلق-كذلك نقول في الصفات؛ نثبتها ولا ننفيها؛ ولكننا كما لا نكيف الذات لا نكيف الصفات.   السؤال 13: ما حكم الاستمناء ؟
الجواب: لسنا نشك في تحريم هذه العادة، وذلك لسببين اثنين:
الأول: قوله تعالى في وصف المؤمنين: *? قد أفلح المؤمنون الذين هم لفروجهم حافظون إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم فإنهم غير ملومين فمن ابتغى وراء ذلك فأولئك هم العادون ?.* وقد استدل الإمام الشافعي بهذه الآية على تحريم الاستمناء، ففي هذه الآية جعل الله للمؤمنين-حقا- سبيلين لقضاء شهوتهم: إما التزوج بالحرائر، وإما التمتع بالإماء والجواري... ثم قال:** *فمن ابتغى وراء ذلك فأولئك هم العادون* } أي: فمن ابتغى سبيلا يروي به شهوته غير سبيلي الزواج والتسري فهو عاد وظالم. *الثاني*: أنه ثبت طبيا أن عاقبة من يفعل ذلك عاقبة وخيمة، وأن في هذه العادة ضررا بالصحة، ولا سيما المدمنين لها صباح مساء،وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله: *" لا ضرر ولا ضرار*"، فلا يجوز للمسلم أن يتعاطى شيئا يضر بنفسه وبغيره.
وثمة شئ لا بد من ذكره: وهو ان هؤلاء الذين يمارسون هذه العادة يصدق فيهم قوله تعالى: {*أتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير* } ، فقد جاء عن النبي عليه السلام-مما يؤكد التحريم- قوله: *" يا معشر الشباب .. من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج، فإنه أغض للبصر وأحصن للفرج، ومن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم فإنه له وجاء ".*   *السؤال 14: ما حكم توليد الرجل للمرأة ؟*
الجواب: أصل إدخال المرأة المستشفى للتوليد لا ينبغي القول بجوازه مطلقا، وإنما لا بد من التحديد والتضييق.
فإذا رأت الطبيبة بعلمها وخبرتها أن هذه المرأة -الحامل- سوف تكون ولادتها غير طبيعية وأنها قد تتطلب إجراء عملية جراحية عليها، ففي هذه الحالة تنقل إلى المستشفى.
أما إذا كانت الولادة طبيعية فلا يجوز أن تخرج من دارها لتدخل المستشفى لمجرد توليدها توليدا طبيعيا، فإذا اضطرت المرأة لدخول المستشفى فيجب أن لا يتولى توليدها طبيب رجل، فإن لم توجد طبيبة فلا بأس من باب الضرورة، بل يجب-إذا كانت في حالة خطيرة-أن يولدها الطبيب
إذا كانت الطبيبة غير موجودة. *وهذا الجواب يؤخذ من قاعدتين اثنتين من قواعد أصول الفقه هما*: *الأولى*: الضرورات تبيح المحظورات. *الثانية*: الضرورة تقدر قدرها.
فالأصل أن المرأة لا يجوز لها أن تخرج من دارها إلا لحاجة، كما في (صحيح البخاري) حينما نزل قوله تعالى: {*وقرن في بيوتكن ولا تبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولى}،* قال عليه السلام: "*قد أذن الله لكن أن تخرجن لحاجتكن*".   *السؤال 15: كيف توفق بين رواية:"بشماله" الواردة في حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما في ( صحيح مسلم)، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "وكلتا يديه يمين"؟* *الجواب*: لا تعارض بين الحديثين بادئ بدء؛ فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :"... *وكلتا يديه يمين*" تأكيد لقوله تعالى*:** ليس كمثله شئ وهو السميع البصير}* فهذا الوصف الذي أخبر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تأكيد للتنزيه، فيد الله ليست كيد البشر: شمال ويمين، ولكن كلتا يديه- سبحانه- يمين.
وأمر آخر؛ أن رواية:"*بشماله*" شاذة؛ كما بينتها في (تخريج المصطلحات الأربعة الواردة في القرآن) -رقم1-للمودودي.
ويؤكد هذا أن أبا داود رواه وقال: "*بيده الأخرى*" بدل "بشماله" وهو المرافق لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "*وكلتا يديه يمين*"، والله اعلم.   السؤال 16: ما حكم الفيديو الإسلامي؟
الجواب: لا يمكن الإيمان بهذه التسمية في هذا العصر الذي انقلبت فيه الأهواء، واضطربت فيه الموازين، ولكن يوم يأذن الله بقيام حكم إسلامي -وعسى أن يكون قريبا- ويتألف مجلس من علماء الشريعة، يقوم هذا المجلس بوضع نظام للفيديو الجائز شرعا، عندئذ يجوز ذلك ضمن ضوابط شرعية، وقواعد علمية، أما اليوم والأهواء تعمل في النفوس فلا مجال للقول بجوازه إلا
إذا أردنا أن نسمي الأشياء بغير اسمها كالبنك الإسلامي، والنشيد الإسلامي،و.....إلخ.   *السؤال 17: ما هو الشرح الصحيح لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "يؤم القوم أقرؤهم لكتاب الله..."؟* الجواب: الحديث-أولا- في (صحيح مسلم)، والصواب معناه حمله على ظاهره؛ وهو الحفظ لكتاب الله سبحانه وإتقان تلاوته، دون ما يتوهمه البعض من الفقه ولو القراءة والحفظ !
ومما يدل على هذا المعنى حديث الصحابي الصغير *عمرو بن سلمة* الذي كان إمام قومه مع انه أصغرهم -لأنه أحفظهم لكتاب الله، ولم يرد في الحديث ما يشير إلى شئ آخر تميز به هذا الصحابي سوى القراءة والحفظ، دون ذكر الفقه.
وبخاصة أنه ينذر-عادة- أن يكون الأحفظ ليس من المتفقهين فضلا عن أن يكون من الجاهلين بالفقه، وهذا ظاهر بحمد الله.   السؤال 18: ما هي الكتب التي تنصح بها شابا ناشئا في حياته العلمية؟
الجواب: ننصح له أن يقرأ- إذا كان مبتدئا-من كتب الفقه(فقه السنة) للسيد سابق مع الاستعانة عليه ببعض المراجع، مثل(سبل الإسلام) وإن نظر في (تمام المنة) فيكون هذا أقوى له.
وأنصح له:ب(الروضة الندية).
أما التفسير؛ فعليه أن يعتاد القراءة من كتاب(تفسير القرآن العظيم)لابن كثير، وإن كان مطولا بعض الشئ، فإنه أصح كتب التفسير اليوم.
ثم من حيث المواعظ والرقائق فعليه بكتاب(رياض الصالحين) للإمام النووي.
ثم أنصح فيما يتعلق بكتب العقيدة بكتاب(شرح العقيدة الطحاوية) لابن أبي العز الحنفي، ويستعين عليها-أيضا- بتعليقي وشرحي عليها.
ثم يجعل بصورة عامة ديدنه دراسة كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه ابن قيم الجوزية-رحمهما الله- الذي أعتقد أنهما من نوادر علماء المسلمين الذين سلكوا منهج السلف الصالح في فقههم مع التقوى والصلاح- ولا تزكي على الله أحدا-.   السؤال 19: كيف يزكي المسلم المال المستفاد مثل الرواتب والأجور والأرباح العارضة والهبات؟هل يضم إلى باقي أمواله فيزكيه عند حولان الحول؟ أم يزكي عند استفادته إذا بلغ نصابا بنفسه أو بما عنده دون اشتراط الحول؟
الجواب: للعلماء في هذه المسألة قولان؛ الراجح عندنا هو انه كلما توفر عنده شئ من المال إلى النصاب الذي عنده، فإذا حال الحول على النصاب أخرج الزكاة عن النصاب وما انضم إليه، ولا يشترط حولان الحول على المضموم إلى رأس المال، لأن القول بخلاف هذا فيه حرج كبير جدا، ومن قواعد الإسلام {*وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج*} ولا سيما إذا كان ثريا أو تاجرا- أن يسجل كل يوم مزيدا من الأنصبة:في يوم كذا جاءه كذا ‍؟ وينتظر حتى يحول عليه الحول وهكذا ... ولا يخفى ما في ذلك من مشقة بالغة.   السؤال 20:هل الأذان واجب على كل من يصلي، حتى المنفرد في مسجد فيه إمام راتب؟
الجواب: نعم؛ قد ثبت في بعض طرق الحديث المسئ صلاته أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له:" *أذن ثم أقم*"، فهذا أمر منه صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن قواعد علم الأصول أن الأصل في الأمر الوجوب، ما لم يرد صرفه عن ذلك، ولم يجئ مثل هذا الصارف هنا.   السؤال 21:هل يشرع توكيل جهات موثوقة لدى جمعية موكلة بالأضاحي خارج بلد معين بإخراج الأضاحي عن المضحين داخل ذلك البلد؟
الجواب: نعم، يجوز في الأضاحي فقط، أما في هدي الحاج فلا؛ لأنها إنما تذبح في مكة، ولا يجوز ذبحها خارج منطقة الحرم، وكذا في منى أيضا، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أخبر أن " *منى كلها منحر*".   السؤال 22:ما مدى صحة القول{ لا حياء في الدين }؟
الجواب: نجد دليل مثل هذا القول في -إن فهم صوابا- كلمة مأثورة في (صحيح مسلم) وهو قول السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها:" *رحم الله نساء الأنصار، لم يمنعهن حياؤهن أن يتفقهن في الدين"*، ولكن هذا القول يحتاج إلى التقييد، لأن الأقوال المأثورة يفسر بعضها بعضا، فنقول:
إذا قيلت هذه الكلمة بمناسبة بحث علمي، سؤال أو في سياق التفقه في الدين، أو وضعت في مكان مناسب فهي صحيحة، أما أن يقال: "لا حياء في الدين "من غير تقييد، فلا؛ *لأن "الحياء من الإيمان*" كما يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.   السؤال 23:إذا بلغت الفتاة سن الزواج، فهل لوليها أن يجبرها على الزواج؟
الجواب: لا يجوز لولي أمر الفتاة أن يجبر البنت على الزواج، فلو كانت غير بالغة وأجبرت على الزواج فلها أن تطلب الفسخ بعد أن تعقل وتبلغ، لأن فتاة تزوجت رغم أنفها في عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعد الزواج جاءت إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقالت له: يا رسول الله ! إن والدي زوجني برجل أكرهه ليرفع به خسيسته ؟ (أي :ليرفع جاهه ومنزلته بصهره)، فرد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم نكاحها.
فلذلك لا يجوز لولي البنت أن يكره بنته على الزواج، سواء كانت بالغة سن الرشد، أم مطلقة، أم تزوجت ثم تأيمت، وإنما عليه أن يدلها على ما هو أنفع لها في دنياها وأخرتها؟
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم *:" لا نكاح إلا بولي وشاهدي عدل*"وقال:" *لا تكرهوا نساءكم ولكن استأذنوهن*"، وقال:"*إذنها صمتها*".
فهذه آداب وشروط يجب التزامها، وأحيانا يقع شئ مخالف للشرع، وهو أن الأب قد يعضل وليته، أي: يضارها، ويؤخر زواجها لطمع مادي، أو أن الخاطب رجل فقير (صعلوك) لا يرفع خسيسته، فتبور البنت، ففي مثل هذه الحالة يسمح لها شرعا بأن تزوج نفسها بنفسها، لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
"* أيما امرأة نكحت نفسها بنفسها بغير وليها فنكاحها باطل فنكاحها باطل فنكاحها باطل، فإذا اختلفوا فالسلطان ولي من لا ولي له".*
فهذه الفتاة التي أعضل أبوها زواجها لسبب مادي ظاهر، ترفع أمرها إلى القاضي الشرعي، فيرسل وراء ولي أمرها، ثم يستفسر عن سبب إعضاله إياها، فإن سمع منه سببا شرعيا، كأن يكون الخاطب مبتدعا، أو تاركا للصلاة، أو شاربا للخمر، فلا يعترض عليه القاضي، أما إذا سمع منه أسبابا غير شرعية،ففي هذه الحالة يتولى القاضي تزويجها.   *السؤال 24:ما حكم الشرع في بيع التقسيط؟*
الجواب: البيع بالتقسيط أولا بدعة عملية لم يعرفها المسلمون في كل القرون الماضية، وإنما هو من الأمور التي وفدت إليهم من الكفار الذين كانوا من قبل يحتلون بلادهم ويستعمرونها ويحكمونها بقوانينهم الكافرة، ثم لما رحلوا عن القسم الأكبر منها خلفوا آثارهم السيئة فيها، والمسلمون يعيشون اليوم على تلك المعاملات التي طبعهم الكافر عليها.
وأمر آخر -وهو الأهم- أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما قال*:" ما تركت شيئا يقربكم إلى الله إلا أمرتكم به وما تركت شيئا يبعدكم عن الله ويقربكم إلى النار إلا نهيتكم عنه"* من ذلك أنه نهى عما يسمى اليوم ب(*بيع التقسيط*)، فهذا البيع بدعة لم يعرفها المسلمون من قبل، وأريد أن أقول أيضا: إن اسم بدعة لا يوجد في كتب الفقه شئ يسمى بيع التقسيط، فهناك في كتب المسلمين *ما يسمى بالدين، ويسمى بالقرض الحسن* الذي أصبح في معاملات المسلمين اسما بدون جسم لا حقيقة له، مع أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما حض على القرض الحسن وبالغ فيه إلى درجة أنه *اعتبر قرض دينارين كما لو تصدقت بدينار*، أي: إذا أقرضت أخاك المسلم دينارين كأنك أخرجت من جيبك صدقة دينار، كما حض عل القرض الحسن نهى عن أخذ الزيادة مقابل الصبر على أخيك المسلم في الوفاء.
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :" *من باع بيعتين في بيعة فله أو كسهما أو الربا*" وفي آخر:" *نهى عن بيعتين في بيعة*"، وقد سئل الراوي لهذا الحديث عن معنى هذا النهى؟ وقال:أن تقول أبيعك هذا نقدا بكذا، ونسيئه بكذا وكذا.
أبيعك هذا الجهاز ب(100)دينار نقدا، و(105)دينار تقسيطا؛ أي: بالدين.
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم "*من باع بيعتين في بيعة فله أوكسهما*" أي: أنقصهما،"أو *الربا*"، أي:إذا أخذ زيادة فهو ربا، كمثل هذا الجهاز الذي بعته ب(105)خمسة مقابل الصبر.
ولو كان هناك حكم إسلامي عند الأفراد والحكام لكان هذا الشاري المغبون المأخوذ منه(5) دنانير مقابل الصبر من التاجر، له الحق أن يستعلي عليه ويشتكيه إلى أهل العلم.
فهدا معنى الحديث، المباع واحد ولك المعروض بيعتان: نقدا بكذا، ونسيئة بكذا، فيسمي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الزيادة من أجل النسيئة ربا.   *السؤال 25:رجل أكل أو شرب ناسيا في صيام نفل، ماذا عليه؟ وما هو حكم الجماع لو وقع من صائم ناسيا في صيام فريضة؟* الجواب: الأكل والشرب ناسيا لا فرق فيه بين صيام الفرض والنفل، وهو كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام :"... *إنما أطعمه الله وسقاه*".
أما الجماع ناسيا، فلا أتصوره بين زوجين، أتصوره بالنسبة لأحد الزوجين المغرقين في الغفلة، ولكن ما بال الزوج الآخر ؟ سواء كان ذكرا أم أنثى.
ولذلك لا بد أن أتصور تساؤلا وقع بين أحد الزوجين، فلذلك لو فرضنا أحدهما كان ناسيا والآخر مستغلا لهذا النسيان، فالناسي لا فرق بين أكله وشربه وجماعه، أما المتذكر فعليه أن يقدم الكفارة الكبرى.   *السؤال 26:ما معنى قول الإمام الذهبي في بعض الرواة(وثق)؟* الجواب: معنى ذلك شيئان:
-في الغالب أن الذي وثقه هو ابن حيان.
-وعلى الاضطراد أنه لا يوثق بهذا التوثيق.   *السؤال 27:ما هي علاقة علم الفقه بعلم الحديث؟ وهل يلزم المحدث أن يكون فقيها أم أنه محدث فقط؟* الجواب: يلزم الفقيه أن يكون محدثا، ولا يلزم المحدث أن يكون فقيها؛ لأن المحدث فقيه بطبيعة الحال، هل كان أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدرسون الفقه أم لا؟ وما هو الفقه الذي كانوا يتدارسونه؟ هو ما كانوا يأخذونه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إذن هم يدرسون الحديث؟.
أما هؤلاء الفقهاء يدرسون أقوال العلماء وفقههم ولا يدرسون حديث نبيهم الذي هو منبع الفقه، فهؤلاء يقال لهم: يجب أن تدرسوا علم الحديث، إذا أننا لا نتصور فقها صحيحا بدون معرفة الحديث حفظا وتصحيحا وتضعيفا، وفي الوقت نفسه لا نتصور محدثا غير فقيه.
فالقرآن والسنة هما مصدر الفقه كل الفقه، أما الفقه المعتاد اليوم فهو فقه العلماء، وليس فقه الكتاب والسنة، نعم؛ بعضه موجود بالكتاب والسنة وبعضه عبارة عن آراء واجتهادات، لكن في الكثير منها مخالفة منهم للحديث لأنهم لم يحيطوا به علما.   *السؤال 28:هل ينطبق قول: (يا رضا الله ورضا الوالدين) على قول (ما شاء الله وشئت) من حيث مخالفته للشرع؟* *الجواب*: نعم؛ رضا الوالدين يحتاج الى تقييد، إذا تكلم بهذا القول يقصد رضاهم المشروع، فيكون هذا -أيضا- من باب رضا الله،كما يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى:"*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا إما يبلغن عندك الكبر أحدهما أو كلاهما فلا تقل لهما أف ولا تنهرهما وقل لهما قولا كريما واخفض لهما جناح الذل من الرحمة وقل رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا*".
فمن قام بهذه النصيحة فقد أرضى الله أولا ثم الوالدين ثانيا.
و هذا الإرضاء-في حقيقته- عبادة، أما إذا أرضى الوالد أو الوالدة بمعصية الله فحينئذ هذا ليس بعبادة، ولا يجوز أن تقال هذه الكلمة إطلاقا.
هذا الفرق لا بد من ملاحظته إذا قيلت هذه الكلمة، على أننا لا نستحسن أن تقال، من باب :
"*دع ما يريبك الى ما لا يريبك*"، فحين يقول الانسان: رضا الوالدين لا يلاحظ هذا التفصيل الذي بينا شرحه؛ لأن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون- كما قال رب العالمين في القرآن الكريم- ونحن نعرف من واقع حياة المسلمين أن كثيرا من الآباء مع الأبناء والأبناء مع الآباء لا يلاحظون الرضا المشروع، وإنما الرضا بدون هذا القيد، مثلا إذا فرضنا والدا فقيرا أو متوسط الحال وابنه غني يحسن الى أبيه ويكرمه ويعطيه المال لكن هذا الابن لا يصلي وأبوه راض عنه لأنه ينفعه لكن الله غير راض عن الولد، فإذن في مثل هذا يقال: يا رضا الله ورضا الوالدين.
صحيح أن الوالدين راضيان هنا، لكن رب العالمين غر راض كما أن هناك من يقبلون أيدي آبائهم صباح مساء، لكن دون صلاة أو صيام فما الفائدة من رضا الوالدين ما دام أن الله عز وجل لا يرضى؟! .
من هنا نعرف الفرق بين رضا الوالدين المشروع ورضا الوالدين غير المشروع.
أعود فأقول: ينبغي أن لا نوجه مثل النداء ولو كان قاصدا الرضا المشروع لأنه يتعلق بالمخلوق، فهو صفة للمخلوق، وليس صفة للخالق، إلا الطرف الأول منه، وهو*:"رضا الله*".   *السؤال 29:هل المسح على الخمار والعمامة يجزئ عن الأذنين لكونهما من الرأس؟*
الجواب: الذي أراه- والله اعلم- أنه تارة يجزئ وتارة لا يجزئ، أما في حالة الإجزاء فهي في حالة كون العمامة أو الخمار قد عم الرأس كله بما فيه الأذنان، ففي هذه الحالة ينطبق الحديث أنهما من الرأس حرفيا. *وأما الحالة الأخرى* التي لا يكتفي بالمسح على العمامة أو الخمار فيها؛ هي ما إذا كانت العمامة أو الخمار غير ساتر للأذنين؛ بمعنى أن العمامة موسعة مبتعدة عن الأذنين، حينذاك أرى تطبيق الحديث الصحيح والمتعلق بمسح الرأس نفسه؛ حيث أنه ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مسح الرأس ثلاث صور: *الصورة الأولى*- وهي الغالبة والعامة-: إنما هي مسح كل الرأس مباشرة. *والصورة الثانية:* إذا كانت العمامة أو الخمار قد عم الرأس بالستر، فهنا يكتفي بالمسح على العمامة أو الخمار؛ كالرأس تماما. *والصورة الثالثة والأخيرة*: وهي موضع استدلال ونظر؛ وهي إذا كانت العمامة أو الخمار قد ستر مؤخرة الرأس وانكشف من مقدمة الرأس؛ ففي هذه الحالة كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمسح على الرأس مباشرة، ثم يقبض على العمامة .   *السؤال 30:قوله تعالى: " وربائبكم اللاتي في حجوركم من نسائكم اللاتي دخلتم بهن} قال الجمهور في هذه الآية: أنه لا مفهوم لها، وأنها خرجت مخرج الغالب، وهناك أثر عن علي رضي الله عنه يفيد تخصيص ذلك بمن في البيت، فما هو الراجح؟*‍!
الجواب: قبل الإجابة عن السؤال أرى فيه شيئا لا بد من تصحيحه، وهو قول السائل: أن أثر علي فيه تخصيص هذه الآية ! هذا تعبير ليس فيه دقة؛ لأن الآية هي نفسها مخصصة- على الصحيح - ومقيدة ب{*اللاتي في حجوركم*}، فإن الآية نفسها مخصصة مقيدة، فلو كانت مطلقة ثم جاء معنى آخر فيه قيد بهذا القيد المذكور في نفس الآية حينئذ يقال بأن هذا النص أيد الآية، لكن الآية نفسها هنا هي مقيدة. *بعد هذا التصحيح أقول* : الحقيقة أن المسألة خلافية منذ القديم، وأنا أعجب شخصيا كيف يتفق الجمهور-هنا- على أمرين اثنين: *أولا*: على إلغاء هذا القيد {اللآتي في حجوركم}، وتصريحهم على أن هذا القيد لا مفهوم له. *ثانيا*: على تتابعهم على الإعراض عن أثرين صحيحين عن خليفتين من الخلفاء الأربعة؛ ألا وهما عمر وعلي رضي الله عنهما حيث ثبت عنهما استعمال الآية بقيدها، فكانوا يفتون بجواز أن يتزوج الرجل ربيبته إذا لم تكن في حجره، فأنا أتعجب من هذا التتابع على ادعاءين: *أولا*: أن هذا القيد لا مفهوم له. *ثانيا*: وعلى مخالفة الخليفتين الراشدين.
وعهدي بكثير من أهل العلم- وأخص بالذكر الحنابلة-أنهم يكتفون في مثل هذه المسألة أن يأتوا برواية- وقد تكون غير صحيحة- عن أحد من الصحابة، فيأخذون بهذا الأثر ثم يتبعونه بقولهم: ولا نعرف له مخالفا، فهنا أولى أن يقال: إن هذين الخليفتين لا نعرف لهما مخالفا، هذا-أولا- ثم إن ظاهر القرآن معهم -ثانيا-.
وفي الباب حديث آخر في (الصحيحين) وهو أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عرض عليه أن *يتزوج امرأة؛ فاحتج بأنها ربيبته في حجره*. وقد قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في بحث له في كتابه القيم" اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم" - حينما عالج موضوع عموم ذم البدعة في الدين، المؤيد بالأحاديث الصحيحة المعروفة، وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يردد في خطبته-التي هي خطبة الحاجة-قوله: " *وكل بدعة ضلالة، وكل ضلالة في النار"* فقال: إقرار النبي عليه السلام لهذا النص العام دون التنبيه الى نص مقيد بأي قيد من الكتاب والسنة تأكيد عملي منه على أن النص لا يزال على شموله وعمومه.
وهنا نستفيد من هذه القاعدة التي أفادنا إياها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في كثير من المسائل الخلافية وما نحن بصدد بحثه الآن، حيث إن الله سبحانه وتعالى يقول:** *اللاتي في حجوركم*} حيث
إن الحديث قد أيد نفس القيد، ولم يخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن إلغاء لقيد الحجر، كل هذا يشعر ببعد قولهم: إن هذا القيد ليس مرادا !      *السؤال 31:رقص المرأة أمام زوجها، وكذلك مع النساء؛ هو التمايل، وكذا دبكة الرجال نعلم أنه حرام، ولكن ما هو الدليل ؟أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا.*
الجواب: هذا السؤال يتضمن ثلاثة أمور: *أولا*: رقص المرأة أمام زوجها. *ثانيا*: رقصها مع بنات جنسها. *ثالثا*: ودبكة الرجال. أما الأمر الأول وهو رقص المرأة أمام زوجها، إن كان رقصا فطريا ليس مهنيا،- أي أنها لم تتعلم الرقص، كما هو موضة العصر- ولو حرك شهوة الرجل، فهذا لا يوجد نص بتحريمه، شريطة أن يكون ذلك بينها وبينه فقط.
أما إذا كانت امتهنت هذا الرقص وتتعاطى أصول الرقص العصري، فهذا لا يجوز، لأنني أعتقد أنها حينما تفعل ذلك أمام زوجها فإنها ستفعله-أيضا- أمام غير زوجها. *أما رقصها أمام النساء وأيضا* أقول : إن كان المقصود بالرقص ه هذا الرقص العصري فواضح جدا أنه لا يجوز.
فإن قيل : ما هو الدليل على ما قلت؟ فأقول.
إن الاعتدال في الأمور نادر جدا، *إما إفراط و إما تفريط*، وبخاصة إذا عاش الناس زمنا طويلا في انحراف من نوع معين، فإذا ما تبينوا أن هذا الأمر فيه انحراف والشرع يأباه: أعرضوا عنه فيحدث عن ذلك ردة فعل شديدة وهذا ما قد أصابنا في العصر الحاضر فيما يتعلق بموضوع المطالبة بالدليل في موضوع الخلاص من التقليد، فقد عاش المسلمون-خاصة وعامة-قرونا طويلة وهم لا يعرفون إلا المذهب الفلاني والمذهب الفلاني، أربعة مذاهب، مذاهب أهل السنة والجماعة، فضلا عن المذاهب الاخرى المنحرفة عن السنة والجماعةـ أما الاعتماد على ما قال الله ورسوله، فهذا كان موجودا في القرون المشهودة لها بالخيرية، ثم انتهى الأمر-حينا من الدهر- حتى جاء زمن ابن تيمية رحمه الله وتلامذته المخلصين له، فنبهوا المسلمين الى وجوب العودة الى ما كان عليه السلف الأول من الاعتماد على الكتاب والسنة.
ولا شك ولا ريب أن دعوة ابن تيمية وتلامذته كان لها أثر طيب، ولكن كانت دائرته ضعيفة جدا في عصره، وغلب الجمود الفكري على خاصة الناس فضلا عن عامتهم ثم تلته قرون مات هذا الإيقاظ الذي أيقظه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وعاد المسلمون الى جمودهم الفقهي، إلا في هذا العصر- وقبله بقليل -؛ فقد قام كثير من العلماء النابهين بتجديد الدعوة لضرورة الرجوع الى الكتاب والسنة، وقد كان سبقهم الى شئ من ذلك الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب؛ لأنه في الواقع دعا الى إتباع الكتاب والسنة ولكن نظرا للمناطق التي كان يعيش فيها العرب النجديين في بلد الشيخ محمد والوثنية التي كانت حلت في ديارهم -حينذاك- كان جهده الجهيد *هو الاهتمام بالتوحيد*.
وكأمر طبيعي جدا-فيما أرى- حيث أن طاقة الانسان محدودة-فهو لا يستطيع أن يحارب في كل جبهة كما يقولون، ولذلك كانت جهوده كلها منصبة على نشر دعوة التوحيد ومحاربة الشركيات والوثنيات، وكان موفقا في ذلك كل التوفيق، ووصلت دعوته الطيبة الى العالم الإسلامي فيما بعد، ولو أنه جرى بينه وبين خصومه حروب مع الأسف الشديد، هذه سنة الله في خلقه، ولن تجد لسنة الله تبديلا.
لكن في العصرالحاضر قام بعض العلماء بتجديد دعوة الكتاب والسنة، واستيقظ كثير من الخاصة والعامة في البلاد العربية، أما البلاد الأعجمية فلا يزالون في سباتهم مع الأسف الشديد. *إلا أن هذه البلاد العربية أصيبت بنكسة*-وهي ما أشرت إليه أنفا- حيث إن بعضهم ما وقف عند الوسط، بل عرفوا شيئا وجهلوا شيئا، فترى الرجل العامي الذي لا يفهم شيئا إذا سأل العالم عن مسألة ما وما حكمها ؟ سواء أكان الجواب نفيا أو منعا بادر بمطالبته : ما الدليل ؟
وليس بإمكان ذلك العالم -أحيانا-إقامة الدليل، خاصة إذا كان الدليل مستنبطا ومقتبسا اقتباسا، وليس منصوصا عليه في الكتاب والسنة حتى تورد الدليل؛ ففي مثل هذه المسألة لا ينبغي على السائل أن يتعمق ويقول: ما الدليل ؟ ويجب أن يعرف نفسه: هل هو من أهل الدليل أم لا ؟ هل عنده مشاركة في معرفة العام والخاص، المطلق والمقيد والناسخ والمنسوخ، وهو لا يفقه شيئا من هذا، فهل يفيده قوله : ما هو الدليل ؟!   وعلى ماذا ؟!
أقول : على (حكم ) رقص المرأة أمام زوجها أو رقص المرأة أمام أختها المسلمة جوازا أو منعا ! ودبكة الرجال ! يريد الدليل على ذلك ! وفي الحقيقة أنه لا يوجد لنا دليل نصي عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك، إنما هو النظر والاستنباط والتفقه.
ولذلك نحن نقول في بعض الأحيان: ليس كل مسألة يفصل عليها الدليل تفصيلا يفهمه كل مسلم، سواء أكان عاميا أميا، أو كان طالب علم، وليس هذا في كل المسائل، لذلك قال تعالى *:** فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون*}.
ومن التطرف الذي أشرت إليه أنفا - وصار اجهل الناس بسببه يرفض الدليل-أن كثيرا من المنتمين الى دعوة الكتاب والسنة يتوهمون أن العالم إذا سئل عن مسألة يجب عليه أن يقرن جوابه بقال الله وقال رسوله. *أقول* : هذا ليس بالواجب، وهذا من فوائد الانتماء الى منهج السلف الصالح، وسيرهم -رضي الله عنهم-، وفتاواهم دليل عملي على ما قلته.
وعليه؛ فإن ذكر الدليل واجب حينما يقتضيه واقع الأمر، لكن ليس الواجب عليه كلما سئل سؤالا أن يقول: قال الله تعالى كذا، أو :قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كذا، وبخاصة إذا كانت المسألة من دقائق المسائل الفقهية المختلف فيها.
وقوله تعالى:{*فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون*}، هو أولا على الإطلاق، فما عليك إلا أن تسأل من تظن أنه من أهل العلم، فإذا سمعت الجواب فعليك بالإتباع، إلا إذا كانت عندك شبهة سمعتها من عالم آخر، لا بأس من أن توردها، فحينئذ من الواجب على العالم أن يسعى بما عنده من العلم لإزالة الشبهة التي عرضت لهذا السائل. *خلاصة القول* : رقص المرأة أمام الزوج بالقيد المذكور أنفا جائز. *أما رقص المرأة أمام بنات جنسها فبه صورتان* -أيضا- كما ذكرت أنفا بالنسبة لرقص المرأة أمام زوجها : إن كان رقصا غير مقرون بمهنة وإنما هو عبارة عن ترويح وتلويح باليدين ليس فيه هز للأرداف ونحو ذلك مما يحرض النفوس، أو يثير الشبهات، وأيضا لا بأس بهذا الرقص إن صح تسميته رقصا !
أما إذا وجد شئ من ذلك فالمنع منه هو الاصل. *أما دبكة الرجال* فإن كانت تشبه الدبك الذي نراه عادة مقرونا بالغناء فضلا عما نكون فيه من ألفاظ غير مشروعة *فهذا لهو ليس مرغوبا فيه*، بل هو مرغوب عنه، كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام:"*كل لهو يلهو به ابن آدم باطل إلا مداعبته لامرأته وملا عبته لفرسه ورميه بقوسه والسباحة*" فنحن نرى من هذا الحديث القول بأنه باطل.
وإذا كان هذا شأن اللهو البرئ-أنه مرغوب عنه، وليس من الحق- إذا كان لا يقترن معه ما يخالف الشرع في جانب من جوانبه، فحينئذ نقول : انه جائز لكنه جواز مرجوح بهذا الحديث الذي ذكرته أنفا.
ففي ظني - والله أعلم - لأني ما أشهد مثل هذه الدبكة، أنها لا يمكن أن تخلو من مخالفة، وذلك مثلا أننا سمعنا أحيانا الدبكة وليس هي فقط، بل الموسيقي والمؤذن يؤذن والإمام يجهر بقراءة القرآن وهم لا يلوون على شئ بل هم في لهوهم ساهون، فإذن؛ الدبكة هذه قد تكون من اللهو المرجوح ولا نقول: حرام إلا إذا اقترن بها ما يخالف الشرع من ناحية من النواحي فينقلب دونما شك الى حرام.   *السؤال 32: لماذا التسمي بالسلفية؟ أهي دعوة حزبية أم طائفية أو مذهبية؟ أم هي فرقة جديدة في الاسلام؟* الجواب: إن كلمة السلف معروفة في لغة العرب وفي لغة الشرع؛ وما يهمنا هنا هو بحثها من الناحية الشرعية:
فقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال في مرض موته للسيدة فاطمة رضي الله عنها:" *فاتقي الله و اصبري ونعم السلف أنا لك* ".
ويكثر استعمال العلماء لكلمة السلف، وهذا أكثر من أن يعد ويحصى، وحسبنا مثالا واحدا وهو ما يحتجون به في محاربة البدع: *وكل خير في إتباع من سلف ** وكل شر في ابتداع من خلف*
ولكن هناك من مدعي العلم من ينكر هذه النسبة زاعما أن لا أصل لها! فيقول: " لا يجوز أن يقول المسلم : أنا متبع للسلف الصالح فيما كانوا عليه من عقيدة وعبادة وسلوك ."ّ
لا شك أن مثل هذا الإنكار -لو كان يعنيه- يلزم منه التبرؤ من الاسلام الصحيح الذي كان عليه سلفنا الصالح، وعلى رأسهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما يشير الحديث المتواتر الذي في (الصحيحين) وغيرهما عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم *:" خير الناس قرني، ثم الذين يلونهم، ثم الذين يلونهم*".
فلا يجوز لمسلم أن يتبرأ من الانتساب الى السلف الصالح، بينما لو تبرأ من أية نسبة أخرى لم يمكن لأحد من أهل العلم أن ينسبه الى كفر ،أو فسوق.والذي ينكر هذه التسمية نفسه، ترى ألا ينتسب الى مذهب من المذاهب ؟! سواء أكان هذا المذهب متعلقا بالعقيدة أو بالفقه ؟   فهو إما أن يكون أشعريا أو ما تريديا، وإما أن يكون من اهل الحديث أو حنفيا، أو شافعيا أو مالكيا أو حنبليا؛ مما يدخل في مسمى اهل السنة والجماعة، مع إن الذي ينتسب الى المذهب الأشعري أو المذاهب الأربعة، فهو ينتسب الى أشخاص غير معصومين بلا شك، وإن كان منهم العلماء الذين يصيبون، فليت شعري هلا أنكر مثل هذه الانتسابات الى الأفراد غير المعصومين ؟ *وأما الذي ينتسب الى السلف الصالح، فإنه ينتسب الى العصمة-على وجه العموم*-؟، وقد ذكر النبي من علامات الفرقة الناجية أنها تتمسك بما كان عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وما كان عليه أصحابه.
فمن تمسك بهم كان يقينا على هدى من ربه.
وهي نسبة تشرف المنتسب إليها وتيسر له سبيل الفرقة الناجية، وليس ذلك لمن ينتسب أية نسبة أخرى، لأنها لا تعدو واحدا من أمرين: إما انتسابا الى شخص غير معصوم، أو الى الذين يتبعون منهج هذا الشخص غير المعصوم، فلا عصمة كذلك وعلى العكس منه عصمة أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو الذي أمرنا أن نتمسك بسنته وسنة أصحابه من بعده.
ونحن نصر ونلح أن يكون فهمنا لكتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفق منهج صحبه، لكي نكون في عصمة من أن نميل يمينا أو يسارا، ومن أن ننحرف بفهم خاص لنا ليس هناك ما يدل عليه من كتاب الله سبحانه وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
ثم؛ لماذا لا نكتفي بالانتساب الى الكتاب والسنة؟
السبب يعود الى أمرين اثنين: *أحدهما*:متعلق بالنصوص الشرعية. *والآخر*: بواقع الطوائف الإسلامية.
بالنسبة للسبب الأول: فنحن نجد في النصوص الشرعية أمرا بطاعة شئ آخر إضافة الى الكتاب والسنة، كما في قوله تعالى:{*وأطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول وأولي الأمر منكم*} فلو كان هناك ولي أمر مبايع من المسلمين لوجبت طاعته كما تجب طاعة الكتاب والسنة، مع العلم انه قد يخطئ هو ومن حوله، فوجبت طاعته *دفعا لمفسدة اختلاف الآراء*،وذلك بالشرط المعروف *:"لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق*". 
وقال الله تعالى :** *ومن يشاقق الرسول من بعد ما تبين له الهدى ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين نوله ما تولى ونصله جهنم وساءت مصيرا*}.
إن الله عز وجل يتعالى و يترفع عن العبث، ولا شك ولا ريب أن ذكره سبيل المؤمنين إنما هو لحكمة وفائدة بالغة، فهو يدل على أن هناك واجبا مهما وهو أن إتباعنا لكتاب الله ولسنة رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يجب أن يكون وفق ما كان عليه المسلمون الأولون ، وهم أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم؛ وهذا ما تنادي به الدعوة السلفية، وما ركزت عليه في أس دعوتها، و منهج تربيتها.
إن الدعوة السلفية- بحق - تجمع الأمة ،وأي دعوة أخرى تفرق الأمة؛ يقول الله عز وجل:{*وكونوا مع الصادقين*}، ومن يفرق بين الكتاب والسنة من جهة وبين السلف الصالح من جهة أخرى لا يكون صادقا أبدا.  *أما بالنسبة للسبب الثاني*: فالطوائف والأحزاب الآن لا تلتفت مطلقا الى إتباع سبيل المؤمنين الذي جاء ذكره في الآية، وأيدته بعض الأحاديث منه حديث الفرق الثلاث والسبعين، وكلها في النار إلا واحدة، وصفها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنها:"*هي التي على مثل ما أنا عليه اليوم وأصحابي".*وهذا الحديث يشبه تلك الآية التي تذكر سبيل المؤمنين، ومنها حديث العرباض ابن سارية وفيه:" *فعليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي ".* ** إذن هناك سنتان: سنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين.
ولا بد لنا - نحن المتأخرين- أن نرجع الى الكتاب والسنة وسبيل المؤمنين، ولا يجوز أن نقول: إننا نفهم الكتاب والسنة استقلالا دون الالتفات الى ما كان عليه سلفنا الصالح!!
ولا بد من نسبة مميزة دقيقة في هذا الزمان، فلا يكفي أن نقول: أنا مسلم فقط ! أو مذهبي الاسلام ! فكل الفرق تقول ذلك: الرافضي والاباضي والقادياني وغيرهم من الفرق !! فما الذي يميزك عنهم ؟ 
ولو قلت: أنا مسلم على الكتاب والسنة لما كفى أيضا، لأن أصحاب الفرق-من أشاعرة ومانريدية وحزبيين- يدعون إتباع هذين الأصلين كذلك.
ولا شك أن التسمية الواضحة الجلية المميزة البينة هي أن نقول : *أنا مسلم على الكتاب والسنة وعلى منهج سلفنا الصالح* وهي أن نقول باختصار :"*أنا سلفي*".وعليه؛ فإن الصواب الذي لا محيد عنه أنه لا يكفي الاعتماد على القرآن والسنة دون منهج السلف المبين لهما في الفهم والتصور، والعلم والعمل، والدعوة والجهاد.
ونحن نعلم أنهم -رضي الله عنهم- لم يتعصبوا لمذهب معين أو شخص بعينه، فليس من كان بكريا أو عمريا أوعثمانيا أو علويا، بل كان أحدهم إذا تيسر له أن يسأل أبا بكر أو عمر أو أبا هريرة سأله؛ *ذلك بأنهم آمنوا أنه لا يجوز الإخلاص في الإتباع إلا لشخص واحد، ألا وهو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى، إن هو إلا وحي يوحى.*
ولو سلمنا للناقدين جدلا أننا سنتسمى بالمسلمين فقط دون الانتساب للسلفية-مع أنها نسبة شريفة صحيحة-، فهل هم يتخلون عن التسمي بأسماء أحزابهم، أو مذاهبهم، أو طوائفهم-على كونها غير شرعية ولا صحيحة ؟!!فحسبكم هذا التفاوت بيننا *وكل إناء بما فيه ينضح*   *السؤال 33:هل يجوز للمكتبة أن تبيع الجرائد والمجلات التي فيها صور خليعة، وأخبار كاذبة، ومدح للمنافقين والفاسقين؟ وهل يجوز لها أن تبيع كتبا تشتمل على عقائد وأفكار وفقه لا يتفق مع ما كان عليه السلف الصالح؟، لكي تروج هي كتبها السلفية ؟!* الجواب: المجلات التي فيها صور خليعة لا يجوز التردد في عدم بيعها، فبيعها حرام.
أما كتب الفقه الأخرى، فلا بد لمن أراد أن يقف عند حدود الشرع فإنه يجب عليه أن يكون على علم بما في هذه الكتب من آراء وأحكام وأفكار، وحينئذ فالحكم للغالب مما فيه،فإن كان الغالب هوالصواب فيجوز بيعها، وإلا فلا يجوز إطلاق القول ببيعها، ولن يجد المسلم كتابا عدا كتاب الله خاليا من خطأ، فإذا قيل بعدم جواز بيع أي كتاب فيه خطأ فحينئذ لا يجوز بيع أي كتاب، وينظر للقضية بمنظار الغالب.   *السؤال 34: أنا شاب لا زلت أدرس ووالدي رجل غني وهو يتعامل بالربا وغيرها من البيوع المحرمة، فما موقفي من هذا،وخصوصا أنه هو الذي ينفق علي، وقد بينت له أن الربا حرام مرارا ولكن بدون جدوى ؟* الجواب: إن الدراسة التي يشير إليها السائل هي قطعا ليست من الأمور الواجبة، وإنما هي سبيل الى الرزق هذه الأيام، فإذا كان الأمر أنه يعيش تحت كنف أبيه، وهو واثق من أن والده يتعامل بالربا، فعليه: أن يتعاطى كل الأسباب للخلاص من هذه المعيشة القائمة على المعصية، ولو أدى الأمر الى ترك الدراسة، *لأن هذه الدراسة بذاتها ليست واجبا عينيا*، وعليه أن يسعى لكسب الرزق الحلال بكد يمينه، وعرق جبينه، هذا خير له وأبقى.
فباستطاعة السائل أن يدع الدراسة ولو مؤقتا، ويسعى أن يجد لنفسه رزقا يعف به نفسه ويستغني عن إنفاق أبيه عليه. *وإن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد* أي: أن يظل تحت إنفاق أبيه، فليس له أن يوسع في الطلب منه، وإنما يأخذ بقدر ما يسد به رمقه، ويقيم به أوده، ويستغني به عن الناس.   *السؤال 35:هل ركوب المرأة وحدها في سيارة أجرة مع سائق أجنبي يعتبر خلوة محرمة في الشرع، وهل ركوب المرأتين معا كذلك ؟* الجواب: ركوب المرأة وحدها مع سائق أجنبي يلتقي مع الخلوة في أن بعض المحظور مما يقع عادة في الخلوة يمكن أن يقع في مثل هذه الحالة التي هي ركوبها مع السائق، وليس هناك شخص ثالث، فهنا لا أعتقد أنها خلوة، ولكنها فتنة، وهذه الفتنة لا ترد في الصورة الاخرى، والتي يكون فيها امرأة أخرى، أو رجل آخر، فإن وقوع الفتنة والحالة هذه أبعد منه في الحالة الأولى.   *السؤال 36:ما حكم التلفزيون اليوم؟* الجواب: التلفزيون اليوم *لا شك أنه حرام*، لأن التلفزيون مثل الراديو والمسجل، هذه كغيرها من النعم التي أحاط الله بها عباده كما قال: {*وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها*} فالسمع نعمة والبصر نعمة والشفتان نعمة واللسان، ولكن كثيرا من هذه النعم تصبح نقما على أصحابها لأنهم لم يستعملوها فيما أحب الله أن يستعملوها؛ فالراديو والتلفزيون والمسجل أعتبرها من النعم ولكن متى تكون من النعم؟ حينما توجه الوجهة النافعة للأمة، التلفزيون اليوم بالمئة تسعة وتسعون فسق، خلاعة، فجور، أغاني محرمة، إلى آخره، بالمئة واحد يعرض أشياء قد يستفيد منه بعض الناس *فالعبرة بالغالب*، فحينما توجد دولة مسلمة حقا وتضع مناهج علمية مفيدة للأمة حينئذ لا أقول : التلفزيون جائز، بل أقول واجب.   *السؤال 37:ما معنى" إياكم وخضراء الدمن" ؟* الجواب: هنا قبل الجواب أنبه أن هذا الحديث ضعيف جدا بل موضوع، *ولذلك نجيب على السؤال كفائدة لغوية وإلا فالأمر كما يقولون في -العامية-: الميت لا يستحق كل هذا العزاء*، لأنه حديث ضعيف جدا وموضوع.
الدمن: الأبعار والأوراث التي يتراكم بعضها فوق بعض فيصيبها الشئ من الرطوبة والبلل فينبت وينشط نشاطا قويا والمقصود فيه كما جاء في نفس الحديث المشار إليه بالضعيف، المرأة الحسناء في المنبت السوء، لذلك جاء في نفس هذا الحديث نفسه: إياكم وخضراء الدمن.   *السؤال 38:بالنسبة لتفسير (فتح البيان) وتفسير (المنار) ماذا تقولون فيهما ؟* الجواب: تفسير المنار أصلح من فتح البيان، وهو يعالج مشاكل المسلمين اليوم وفيه بحوث اجتماعية وسياسية وتاريخية لا توجد في كتب التفسير المعروفة سابقا، بل لا توجد في كتب المعاصرين، لأن السيد رشيد رضا عالم كبير وسياسي واع، سياسي مسلم، لكن في الوقت نفسه له انحرافات عن السنة في كثير من المواطن، مثل أحاديث عيسى والدجال والمهدي وله فتاوى في أول الأمر وإن كان قد اعتذر في لباس البرنيطة واللباس الاوروبي.   *السؤال 39: هل يجوز نبش قبور المسلمين ونبش قبور الكافرين ؟* الجواب: هناك فرق طبعا بين نبش قبور المسلمين ونبش قبور الكافرين، *فنبش قبور المسلمين لا يجوز إلا بعد أن تفنى وتصبح رميما*، ذلك لأن نبش القبور يعرض جثة المقبور وعظامها للكسر وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام" *كسر عظم المؤمن الميت ككسره حيا*" فالمؤمن له حرمة بعد موته كما كانت له حرمة في حياته، طبعا هذه الحرمة في حدود الشريعة. *أما نبش قبور الكفار فليست لهم هذه الحرمة فيجوز نبشها بناءا* على ما ثبت في صحيح البخاري ومسلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما هاجر من مكة الى المدينة كان أول شئ باشره هو بناء المسجد النبوي الموجود اليوم، فكان هناك بستان لأيتام من الأنصار وفيه قبور المشركين فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام لهؤلاء الايتام*:"ثامنوني حائطكم*" يعني بيعوني حائطكم بثمنه، قالوا: هو لله ورسوله لا نريد ثمنه، فكان فيه الخرب وفيه قبور المشركين فأمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم *بقبور المشركين فسويت بالأرض* وأمر بالخرب فمهدت ثم أقام المسجد النبوي على أرض ذلك البستان.
فإذن نبش القبور على وجهين*؛ قبور المسلمين لا يجوز*، *أما قبور الكفار فيجوز*، وقد أشرت في الجواب إلى أنه لا يجوز نبش قبور المسلمين حتي تصبح رميما، وتصبح ترابا، ومتى هذا ؟ إنه يختلف باختلاف الأراضي ، فهناك أراض صحراوية ناشفة تبقى فيها الجثث ما شاء الله من السنين، وهناك أراض رطبة يسرع الفناء فيها الى الأجساد فلا يمكن وضع ضابط لتحديد سنين معينة لفساد الأجساد كما يقال (*أهل مكة أدرى بشعابها*) فالذين يدفنون في تلك الأرض يعلمون المدة التي تفنى فيها جثث الموتى بصورة تقريبية.   *السؤال 40: إذا دخلت المسجد والصف الأول قد اكتمل فهل تسحب شخصا يصلي معك أم تصلي وحدك ؟* *الجواب*: لو صح حديث الجذب للرجل من الصف الأول كي يصلي وحده في الصف الثاني لوجب القول به، ولكنه لم يصح اسنادا كما بينته في "إرواء الغليل" و"السلسلة الضعيفة" المجلد الثاني فما دام أن هذا الحديث لم يصح فإن الداخل إلى المسجد والصف أمامه قد اكتمل عليه أن ينضم للصف الذي بين يديه، وهذا في غالب الأحيان في هذا الزمان الذي انصرف فيه جماهير المسلمين عن التراص في الصفوف لان غالبهم يبتعدون عن التراص فإن وجد الصف كاملا، فلا يعدم أن يجد فراغا ولو بالإشارة الذي يريد أن تقف بجانبه ان يوسع   فإذا لم يتمكن من ذلك إما بسبب تراص الناس في الصفوف أو بسبب تعنت بعض المصلين الذين لا يلين أحدهم بيده أو منكبه لهذا الذي يريد أن ينضم للصف بجانبه، *فإذا لم يتمكن وقف في الصف الثاني وحده وصلاته صحيحة* ذلك لأن قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : *"لا صلاة لمن صلى في الصف وحده*" إنما هو في حدود القدرة والاستطاعة لسائر العبادات، فنحن نعلم مثلا أن الوقوف في صلاة الفريضة ركن، فإن صلى قاعدا وهو يستطيع القيام لا تصح صلاته، ولكن إن عجز عن القيام صلى قاعدا كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :"*صل قائما فإن لم تستطع فقاعدا فإن لم تستطع فعلى جنبك*" وكذلك أيضا شأن المنفرد يصلي خلف الصف وحده في حالة كونه لم يتمكن من الانضمام إلى الصف الذي بين يديه، فحديث"*لا صلاة لمن صلى وراء الصف وحده*" محمول على المتساهل وعلى المعرض عن هذا الحكم الشرعي كما يفعل كثير من الناس وبخاصة من المؤذنين الذين لا ينضمون إلى الصفوف، وإنما يصلي احدهم في مكان وحده على السدة فهؤلاء هم الذين يتوجه إليهم القول، أما رجل دخل المسجد وحاول أن ينضم إلى الصف فلم يتمكن، ولم يأت أحد لينضم إليه فهو يصلي وحده ولا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها وهذا رأي شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.   *السؤال 41: ما يسمى في الوقت الحاضر بالانقلاب العسكري على الحاكم هل هو وارد في الدين أم هو بدعة ؟* الجواب: هذه الأفعال لا اصل لها في الإسلام وهي خلاف المنهج الإسلامي في تأسيس الدعوة وإيجاد الأرض الصالحة لها وإنما هي بدعة كافرة تأثر بها بعض المسلمين وهذا ما ذكرته في التعليق والشرح على العقيدة الطحاوية.   *السؤال 42: ما هي الأسس التي من خلالها يمكن للعالم الإسلامي أن ينهض من جديد ؟* الجواب: الذي أعتقده هو ما جاء في الحديث الصحيح الذي هو جواب صريح على مثل هذا السؤال وأمثاله التي تطرح في العصر الحاضر، وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " *إذا تبايعتم بالعينة؟، وأخذتم أذناب البقر، ورضيتم بالزرع، وتركتم الجهاد في سبيل الله سلط الله عليكم ذلا لا ينزعه عنكم حتى ترجعوا إلى دينكم"*، فالأساس هو الرجوع إلى الإسلام.
وهذا الأمر قد أشار إليه الإمام مالك-رحمه الله- في كلمة مأثورة تكتب بماء الذهب، وهي قوله: من ابتدع في الإسلام بدعة يراها حسنة، فقد زعم أن محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم خان الرسالة، اقرأوا قول الله تبارك وتعالى:{*اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم أتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا*}، فما لم يكن يومئذ دينا لا يكون اليوم دنا، ولا تصلح آخر هذه الأمة إلا بما صلح به أولها. 
هذه الجملة الخيرة هي بيت القيد فيما يتعلق بالجواب عن هذا السؤال، حيث قال رحمه الله*: ولا يصلح آخر هذه الأمة إلا بما صلح به أولها*، فكما أن العرب في الجاهلية ما صلح أمرهم إلا بعد مجئ نبيهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بوحي السماء الذي أسعدهم في الدنيا، وسينجيهم في الأخرى، فالأساس الذي ينبغي أن تكون عليه الحياة الإسلامية السعيدة في هذا *الزمان ليس إلا الرجوع إلى الكتاب والسنة*.
غير أن هذا الأمر يحتاج إلى شئ من التفصيل؛ لكثرة الجماعات والأحزاب الإسلامية الموجودة في الساحة والتي تدعي لنفسها أنها وضعت المنهج الذي يمكنها من تحقيق المجتمع الإسلامي والحكم بالإسلام.
ونحن نعلم من كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن السبيل إلى تحقيق ذلك إنما هو سبيل واحد وهو ما ذكره الله عز وجل بقوله:** *وأن هذا صراطي مستقيما فاتبعوه ولا تتبعوا السبل فتفرق بكم عن سبيله*}،   ولقد وضحه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه؛ فقد خط لهم يوما خطا مستقيما على الأرض ثم خط على جانبه خطوطا قصيرة، ثم قرأ عليه الصلاة والسلام وهو يمر بإصبعه الشريفة على الخط المستقيم الآية السابقة ثم أشار إلى الخطوط التي على جانبي الخط المستقيم، ثم قال:"*هذا سبيل الله وهذه السبل على رأس كل سبيل منها شيطان يدعو له"* وقد أكد ربنا عز وجل بآية أخرى ما ذكر في الآية السابقة مع شرح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلملها في الحديث المذكور أنفا؛ فقال تعالى: ** *ومن يشاقق الرسول من بعد ما تبين له الهدى ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين نوله ما تولى ونصله جهنم وساءت مصر*}، ففي هذه الآية حكمة بالغة،فقد عطف سبحانه سبيل المؤمنين على ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهذه النكتة أشار إليها رسول الله في حدث الافتراق عندما سئل عن الفرقة الناجية فقال:"*ما أنا عليه اليوم وأصحابي*".
*فما هي الحكمة في ذكر الله عز وجل في هذه الآية سبيل المؤمنين؟ وما هي النكتة في عطف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه على نفسه في الحديث السابق ؟ *الجواب*: أن هؤلاء الصحابة الكرام هم الذين تلقوا الوحيين من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مبينا منه لهم مباشرة دون واسطة كما هو شأن من جاء من بعدهم، ولا شك أن الأمر كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" *إن الشاهد يرى ما لا يرى الغائب*"، ولذلك كان إيمان الصحابة الأولين أقوى من إيمان من جاء بعدهم، وهذا ما أشار إليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث المتواتر:" *خير الناس قرني، ثم الذين يلونهم، ثم الذين يلونهم"*، وعلى هذا فلا يستطيع مسلم أن يستقل بفهم الكتاب والسنة بشخصه، بل لابد أن يستعين على فهمهما بالرجوع إلى الأصحاب الكرام الذين تلقوا ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مفسرا تارة بقوله، وتارة بفعله، وتارة بتقريره.  *فإذن من الضرورة جدا* أن نضم إلى الدعوة إلى الكتاب والسنة السير على ما كان عليه سلفنا الصالح؛ إعمالا لما سبق ذكره في بعض الآيات والأحاديث المتقدمة حينما ذكر الله سبيل المؤمنين، وذكر نبيه الكريم وأصحابه إلى فهم الكتاب والسنة على ما كان عليه سلفنا الأول من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، ومن تبعهم بإحسان.
ويأتي هنا سؤال هام جدا يغفل عنه كثير من الجماعات أو الأحزاب الإسلامية،ألا وهو: *ما هو السبيل الى معرفة ما كان عليه أصحابه من فهم وتطبيق لهذه السنة ؟* الجواب: لا سبيل إلى ذلك *إلا بالرجوع إلى علم الحديث*؛ علم مصطلح الحديث، وعلم الجرح والتعديل، وتطبيق قواعده ومصطلحاته حتى يتمكن العلماء من معرفة ما صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مما لم يصح.
وكي نختم الجواب نقول بعبارة أوضح للمسلمين الذين يريدون أن يعيدوا العزة للإسلام، والمجد للإسلام، والحكم للإسلام: لا بد لكم أن تحققوا أمرين اثنين: *أما الأمر الأول* : فهو ان تعيدوا إلى أذهان المسلمين شريعة الاسلام مصفاة من كل ما دخل فيها مما لم يكن منها يوم أنزل الله تبارك وتعالى قوله:** *اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الاسلام دينا*}، وإعادة هذا الأمر اليوم كما كان في العهد الأول يحتاج إلى جهود جبارة من علماء المسلمين في مختلف أقطار الأرض. *والأمر الآخر*:ينبغي أن يقترن العمل الجاد الدؤوب بهذا العلم المصفى.
ثم يعملون على تطبيق هذا الإسلام المصفى تطبيقا عمليا صحيحا في جميع مناحي الحياة، *يومئذ يفرح المؤمنون بنصر الله*.
هذا ما أستطيع قوله في هذه العجالة سائلا الله لنا ولعامة المسلمين أن يفهمنا الإسلام فهما صحيحا على ضوء كتابه وسنة رسوله الصحيحة وعلى ما كان عليه سلفنا الصالح، وان يوفقنا للعمل بذلك، إنه سميع مجيب.   *السؤال 43:سأل سائل من طلاب العلم:يتساءل كثير من طلاب المدارس عن حكم ترك شعر الرأس وحلقه، ويلتبس الأمر عليهم بين ما تأمرهم به* المدرسة وتشدد عليهم وجوب حلق شعر الرأس كله أو المبالغة في تقصيره، وبين ما يراه الطلاب من بعض المدرسين الملتزمين -ولا نزكي على الله أحدا من تركهم لشعر رؤوسهم وعدم الأخذ منه، مع أنهم ينظفونه ويرجلونه وتعودوا على تركه. *فأقول*-مستعينا بالله تعالى-: إن اتخاذ شعر الرأس سنة كما قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله تعالى :" هو سنة، لو نقوى عليه اتخذناه، ولكن له كلفة ومؤونة"، *قال ابن القيم رحمه* الله في (زاد المعاد):"ولم يحفظ عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم حلقه إلا في نسك".
وقد تواردت الأحاديث الصحيحة المبينة لصفة شعره عليه الصلاة والسلام، جاء في (المغني):" ويستحب أن يكون شعر الإنسان على صفة شعر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذا طال فإلى منكبيه، وإن قصره فإلى شحمة أذنيه، وإن طوله فلا بأس، ونص عليه احمد". أقول : إن اتخاذ الشعر وتركه لا بد له من لوازم ومنها:
1-الإخلاص لله تعالى، والمتابعة لهديه صلى الله عليه وسلم لنيل الأجر والثواب.
2-أن لا يكون في اتخاذه للشعر متشبها بالنساء فيصنع به ما يصنه النساء بشعورهن من قبيل الزينة الخاصة بهن.
3-أن لا يريد به التشبه بأهل الكتاب أو بغيرهم من أهل الأوثان أو العصاة المسلمين كالفنانين من المغنين أو الممثلين أو من سار على نهجهم كالماجنين من الرياضيين في قصات شعورهم وتزيين رؤوسهم.
4-أن ينظفه، ويرجله غبا، ويستحب دهنه وتطييبه وفرقه من منتصف رأسه، فإذا طال جعله ذوائب.  *أما الحلق فقد فصل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى الكلام* فيه وصنفه على أربعة أنواع، ومختصر ما قال رحمه الله تعالى-بتصرف-:
أنه إذا كان الحلق لحج أو عمرة أو للحاجة كالتداوي فهذا ثابت ومشروع بالكتاب والسنة ولا شك في جوازه أما إذا كان لغير ما تقدم فهو لا يخرج عن أن يكون أحد أمرين: *?الأمر الأول*:أن يحلقه على وجه التعبد والتدين والزهد من غير حج ولا عمرة مثل أن يجعل حلق الرأس شعار أهل النسك والدين، أو من تمام الزهد والعبادة، أو يجعل من يحلق رأسه أفضل ممن لم يحلقه أو أدين أو أزهد، فقد قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى:"فهذه بدعة لم يأمر الله بها ولا رسوله، وليست واجبة ولا مستحبة عند أحد من أئمة الدين، ولا فعلها أحد من الصحابة والتابعين لهم بإحسان، ولا شيوخ المسلمين المشهورين بالزهد والعبادة لا من الصحابة ولا من التابعين ولا من تابعيهم ومن بعدهم". 
?*الأمر الثاني*: أن يحلق رأسه في غير النسك بحج أو عمرة، ولغير حاجة، وليس على سبيل التقرب و التدين، فهذا فيه قولان للعلماء: *القول الأول*: الكراهية: وهو مذهب مالك وغيره ورواية عن أحمد رحمهم الله جميعا.
قال أحمد: (*كانوا يكرهون ذلك*)، وحجة من ذهب إلى هذا القول أن حلق الرأس شعار أهل البدع، فإن الخوارج كانوا يحلقون رؤوسهم وقد قال عنهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " سيماهم التحليق"، كما أن بعض الخوارج كانوا يعدون حلق الرأس من تمام التوبة والنسك، وقد ثبت في (الصحيحين) : (أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما كان يقسم جاءه رجل عام الفتح *كث اللحية محلوق*)، وجاء في (مسند الإمام أحمد) ما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :"*ليس منا من حلق* "، قال ابن عباس*: (الذي يحلق رأسه في المصر شيطان*).  *القول الثاني: الإباحة*: وهو المعروف عند أصحاب أبي حنيفة والشافعي، وهو رواية عن احمد أيضا، ودليلهم: ما رواه أحمد وأبو داود والنسائي، بإسناد صحيح كما قال صاحب( منتقي الأخبار) عن ابن عمر( أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى صبيا قد حلق بعض رأسه وترك بعضه، فنهاهم عن ذلك، وقال: "*احلقوا كله أو ذروه كله*"، وأتي - صلى الله عليه وسلم- بأولاد صغار بعد ثلاث فحلق رؤوسهم.
ولأنه نهى عن القزع، والقزع حلق البعض فدل على جواز حلق الجميع، قال الشوكاني رحمه الله تعالى (في نيل الأوطار) عند الكلام على الحديث الذي أورده صاحب(المنتقى) : " وفيه دليل جواز حلق الرأس جميعه، قال الغزالي: (لا بأس به لمن أراد التنظيف، وفيه رد على من كرهه).
وجاء في ( المغني) : " قال حنبل : كنت أنا وأبي نحلق رؤوسنا في حياة أبي عبد الله فيرانا ونحن نحلق فلا ينهانا"، قال ابن عبد البر: "وقد اجمع العلماء على إباحة الحلق وكفى بهذا حجة.  *أقول* -وبالله التوفيق- هذا القول الثاني هو الذي ترجح عندي لصحة رواياته وصراحتها، والله أعلم. *أما منع المدرسة لعموم الطلاب باتخاذ شعر الرأس*، فإن هذا الإجراء هو من سبيل سد الذرائع ودرء المفاسد، وذلك لما لاحظته المدرسة من أن طائفة ليست قليلة من الطلاب تتخذ الشعر ليس من أجل إتباع السنة، بل من أجل المحاكاة والمشابهة للمشاهير من الفنانين الماجنين والرياضيين، سواء كانوا مسلمين أو غيرهم، وذلك بعمل شعر الرأس على نمط يشابه رؤوس هؤلاء المشاهير تعبيرا عن حبهم والإعجاب بهم وبما هم عليه، كما أن ضرر هؤلاء الطلاب المقلدين لا يقتصر على أنفسهم فحسب، بل يمتد إلى زملائهم في المدرسة فيؤثرون فيهم بهذا السلوك المبهرج مما يفضي إلى انجراف ضعاف النفوس من الطلاب في زمرتهم خاصة وأنهم وفي هذا السن الذي يغلب فيه على صاحبه تقلب الأمزجة، وتعدد الرغبات، وسرعة التأثر، واتخاذ القرارات، فتجد أن الطالب في هذه السن يتأثر بزملائه في المدرسة أكثر من تأثره بدوافع مدرسية أو حتى والديه!! هذا والله أعلم.     ا*لسؤال 44: ما الحكم الشرعي في صلاة الجماعة الثانية في المسجد؟* الجواب: اختلف الفقهاء في حكم صلاة الجماعة الثانية، ولكن قبل ذكر الخلاف، وبيان الراجح من المرجوح لا بد من تحديد الجماعة التي اختلفوا فيها.
موضوع الخلاف هو في جماعة تقام في مسجد له إمام راتب ومؤذن راتب، أما الجماعات التي تقام في أي مكان: في دار، أو مسجد طريق، أو دكان فلا مانع من تكرار الجماعة في هذه المواطن.
ويأخذ العلماء الذين يقولون بكراهة تعدد الجماعة في مثل هذا المسجد-الذي له إمام راتب ومؤذن راتب-*هذا الحكم من استدلالين اثنين*:  *أحدهما* نقلي من الشارع، والآخر *نظري* وهو تأمل الرواية، والحكمة من مشروعية صلاة الجماعة. *أما النقل:* فقد نظروا فوجدوا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ظل طيلة حياته يصلي بالناس جماعة في مسجده، ومع ذلك فكان الفرد من أصحابه إذا حضر المسجد وقد فاتته الجماعة صلى وحده ولم ينتظر ، ولم يلتفت يمينا ويسارا-كما يفعل الناس اليوم يطلبون شخصا أو أكثر ليصلي أحدهم بهم إماما.
ولم يكن السلف يفعلون شيئا من هذا؛ فإذا دخل أحدهم المسجد ووجد الناس قد صلوا صلى وحده، وهذا ما صرح به الإمام الشافعي في كتابه(الأم)-وكلامه في الواقع من اجمع ما رأيت من كلام الأئمة في هذه المسألة-حيث قال:  (وإذا دخل جماعة المسجد، فوجدوا الإمام قد صلى صلوا فرادى، فإن صلوا جماعة أجزأتهم صلاتهم، ولكني أكره لهم ذلك، لأنه لم يكن من أحوال السلف)
ثم قال :Frown: وأما مسجد في قارعة الطريق-ليس له إمام راتب ولا مؤذن راتب-فلا بأس من تعدد الجماعة فيه).
ثم قال: (إنا قد حفظنا أن جماعة من اصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فاتتهم صلاة مع الجماعة، فصلوا فرادى مع أنهم كانوا قادرين على ان يجمعوا فيه مرة أخرى، لكنهم لم يفعلوا ؛ لأنهم كرهوا أن يجمعوا في مسجد مرتين).
هذا كلام الشافعي، وما ذكره من ان الصحابة كانوا يصلون فرادى إذا فاتتهم صلاة الجماعة -ذكره معلقا بصيغة الجزم لهذا المعلق، ووصله الحافظ أبو بكر ابن أبي شيبة في كتابه المشهور (المصنف) رواه بإسناد قوي عن الحسن البصري أن الصحابة كانوا إذا فاتتهم صلاة مع الجماعة صلوا فرادى.
وذكر هذا المعنى ابن القاسم في(مدونة الإمام مالك) عن جماعة من السلف، كنافع مولى ابن عمر، وسالم بن عبد الله، وغيرهم أنهم كانوا إذا فاتتهم الصلاة صلوا فرادى ولم يعيدوها جماعة أخرى. 
وأيضا روى الإمام الطبراني في (*معجمه الكبير*) بإسناد جيد عن ابن مسعود أنه خرج مع صاحبين له من بيته الى المسجد لصلاة الجماعة، وإذا به يرى الناس يخرجون من المسجد وقد انتهوا منها، فعاد وصلى بهما إمام في بيته، فرجوع ابن مسعود- وهو من هو في صحبته للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي معرفته وفقهه للإسلام-لو كان يعلم مشروعية تعدد الجماعات في المسجد الواحد لدخل بصاحبيه وصلى بهما جماعة؛ لأنه يعلم قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : "أفضل صلاة المرء في بيته إلا المكتوبة". فما الذي منع ابن مسعود أن يصلي هذه المكتوبة في المسجد؟ علمه انه إن صلاها في المسجد فسيصليها وحده، فرأى أن يجمع بهما في بيته أفضل من ان يصل هو ومن معه، كل على انفراد في المسجد.   فهذه المجموعة من النقول تؤيد وجهة نظر الجمهور الذين كرهوا تعدد الجماعة في المسجد الموصوف بالصيغة السابقة.      السؤال *45: نفساء طهر، ثم نزل منها الدم بعد أيام، فهل يعد هذا دم استحاضة، أم غيره؟* الجواب: إذا كانت تجاوزت مدة النفاس الأكبر، وهي أربعون يوما،فهذا الدم بلا شك دم استحاضة، وليس دم نفاس، وإن كانت طهرت في ظنها قبل إتمام الأربعين فمن المحتمل ان يكون تطهرها قبل انتهاء الأربعين خطأ منها حينذاك ينظر إلى الدم الذي عرض لها، فإن كان دما أسود كدم الحيض والنفاس عادة تعد نفسها لم تطهر بعد، وتمسك عن الصلاة وعن الصيام ونحو ذلك مما هي ممنوعة منه شرعا.   *السؤال 46: امرأة عليها قضاء أيام من رمضان الماضي بسبب الحيض، والآن هي حامل، ورمضان وشك القدوم، ولا تستطيع أن تقضي إلا بعد انقضاء شهر رمضان القادم، فكيف تتصرف؟* الجواب: إذا كان بإمكانها قضاء أيام رمضان المترتبة عليها بعد رمضان؟، فتفطر وتقضيها فيما بعد، بمعنى وجوب القضاء على التراخي، المهم تبرئ ذمتها من هذه الفريضة، لكن إذا افترضنا أنها ماتت قبل أن تبرئ ذمتها، فيجب عليها حينئذ أن توصي بإخراج كفارة عنها، والكفارة واردة هنا مثل هذه الحالة.
أما إذا لم تكن حاملا ولا مرضعا وفاتها أيام من رمضان بسبب الحيض، فعليها القضاء، وإذا اتصل معها الحمل والرضاع فيجوز أن تؤخر، ثم تقضي بدون فدية ولا كفارة.   *السؤال 47: امرأة حامل أفطرت النصف الأول في رمضان، عملا برخصة الفطر لها، وبناء على حديث:"إن الله وضع الصوم عن الحامل* والمرضع"،وبنية أنه ليس عليها قضاء، وإنما فدية فقط، حسب فتوى ابن عباس رضي الله عنه، ثم نفست النصف الثاني من رمضان، وحرم علها الصيام أثناء النفاس بسبب النفاس، فهل يجب عليها قضاء أيام النفاس التي أفطرتها؟ وإذا كانت اعتبرت نفسها مرضعا أثناء فترة النفاس، فهل يسقط عنها وجوب القضاء، بناء على الحديث السابق؟ *الجواب*: إذا وافق أنها صارت بنفاسها مرضعا، فالجواب كما كان وضعها وهي حامل ،ليس عليها قضاء، وإنما عليها الفدية.   *السؤال 48: هل يجوز إخراج زكاة الفطر قبل موعدها بأيام أو أسابيع؟* الجواب: *هذا لا يجوز*، لأنه يضاد الحكمة التي رمى إليها الشارع من جراء إخراج زكاة الفطر، فهو أراد أن يغني الفقراء عن السؤال في يوم العيد، فإذا أخرجها قبل العيد بمدة أسبوع أو أكثر فلا شك أن الغاية تنتفي من جراء هذا العمل، لأن الفقير ينتفع بالصدقة في تلك الأيام التي استلمها فيها، فيأتي يوم العيد، فيمكن أن يكون محتاجا فقيرا.
وبخاصة مع ورود علة الحكم في ذلك أنها"*طهرة للصائم*"، وهذا لا يكون إلا بعد انتهاء شهر الصيام.
فلم يكن القصد من زكاة الفطر أن يغنيه الشارع عن السؤال في رمضان، وإنما عن السؤال والحاجة في يوم العيد، فيمكن مع بعض التسامح أن نسمح للمتصدق بسبب الظروف الحاضرة، وبعد الأمكنة أن يخرج زكاته قبل يوم او يومين، وبهذا وردت آثار صحيحة عن بعض الصحابة أنهم تساهلوا في يوم أو يومين.  _ولاتنسونا من صالح  دعاؤكم_  _والحمد لله رب العالمين_

----------

